# friday night hog hunt



## jbriley (Feb 16, 2017)

I went out and pulled card on cam yesterday afternoon and hogs have returned. I got a big boar about a week or so ago and now looking forward to getting in and trying again tomorrow night.


----------



## antharper (Feb 16, 2017)

Good luck !


----------



## albrown100 (Feb 16, 2017)

Me and some buddies went and did a little meat huntin couple weeks ago . And some fine meat it is


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 16, 2017)

Some fine eating pigs right there.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 20, 2017)

save me one of those small pigs.


----------

